# Inexpensive scope



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I recently bought a Savage .22 and I want to put an inexpensive scope on it. I was looking at Walmart, and saw a Bushnell for about 40 and I was wondering if it was decent? I'm only using the rifle right now for range shoot so I don't need a really expensive one. And if you guys have any suggestions or anything for sale, let me know.

Ben


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

redfield


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I would put a .22 rimfire scope on it and not a regular rifle scope. Rifle scopes are set for 100 yards parralex while a rimfire is set to the proper 50 yards or is AO. Better yet would be an Adjustable Objective (AO) scope that will go down as low as 10 to 20 yards and up to infinity.

For a decent scope that's not to expensive I would go with a BSA sweet .22. http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=546507

The BSA Sweet .22 is also sold by Academy last I looked and I think they will price match. I got mine there for about $60 a year ago. They make them in 2x7x32, 3x9x40 and 6x18x40.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

That bsa looks pretty nice....ill probably go that route.


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

I have one of these on my Marlin 917v .17 HMR. It's worked very well for me for 4 years now. I would recommend one to a friend:

http://www.opticsale.com/bushnell-s...rk=gdfV2656_a_7c772_a_7c3291_a_7c027_d_720039


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

For cheap scopes, I always liked Tasco or Bushnell. For .22, get a 4x32. I've even got a 3x9x32 on a Marlin 39. I don't like the small .22 scopes.


----------



## mprofb (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah you can't go wronge with a tasco on a 22...work very well...i used them and simmons...if you find a konus for a reasonable price i'd try that too...


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

The tasco that comes on it is a 4x32 and it's about the size of a roll of mentos.


----------

